

This Chrome Extension lets you open Reddit links in a Popup - OguzGelal
http://oguzgelal.com/redditpopup/

======
mtmail
"Open links immediately. Without leaving the page.". Well there is also:

Open link in a new tab and switch that tab: CMD key + shift + click

Close tab: CMD key+W

~~~
OguzGelal
Which means you left the page...

